# Coming off letro: Whats best to control rebound Nolva or adex??



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Im finishing 30 days on letro today! its technically a littl longer as i built the dose up and have actually been running 2.5mg ed for 30 days. Im pleased to announce my gyno is pretty much gone, whats left is only visable, weirdly, at certain times of the day?? the last little bit im considering having surgically removed in a few years time, as i think it may actually be pre pubescent (hey i liked cake as a kid!)

Anyway as the title suggest whats the best compound to run whilst coming off letro to controll the estrogen rebound adex or nolva? also in what doses? If it helps im still on cycle at the moment, im doing 650mg test a week in two seperate shots and have another 3weeks left of this present course before i begin PCT.

If anyone is thinking of running letro and wants some info about what its like to run such a heavy compound then feel free to PM me and ill give you the low down.

reps for any help folks


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

After doing 4 weeks at 2.5mg ed I am now running Nolva at 20mg ed for 10 days straight, im on day 6 today and all seems to be going ok. Lump has gone and all im left with is a slight puffy nipple that again can only be seen at certain times of day, I do put this down to water also.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

TBH i would go with nolva, simply because it has been shown in many studies to remove pubescent gyno, so you can control estro rebound and maybe get rid of whats left of you're gyno without surgery.

H. N. Khan, , R. Rampaul and R. W. Blamey

Professorial Unit of Surgery, Department of Surgery, Nottingham City Hospital, Nottingham NG5 1PB, UK

Abstract

Aims: We aimed to confirm suggestions that tamoxifen therapy alone may resolve physiological gynaecomastia.

Methods: A prospective audit of the outcome of tamoxifen routinely given to men with physiological gynaecomastia was carried out at Nottingham. Men referred with gynaecomastia had clinical signs recorded, e.g., type (diffuse 'fatty' or retro-areolar 'lump'), size and possible aetiology. They were offered oral tamoxifen 20 mg once daily for 6-12 weeks. On follow-up patients were assessed for complete resolution (CR), partial resolution where patient is satisfied with outcome (PR) or no resolution (NR). Success was either CR or PR.

Results: Thirty-six men accepted tamoxifen for physiological gynaecomastia. Median age was 31 (range 18-64). Tenderness was present in 25 (71%) cases. Sixteen men (45%) had 'fatty' gynaecomastia and 20 had 'lump' gynaecomastia. Tamoxifen resolved the mass in 30 patients (83.3%; CR=22, PR=8) and tenderness in 21 cases (84%; CR=21, PR=0). Lump gynaecomastia was more responsive to tamoxifen than the fatty type (100% vs. 62.5%; P=0.0041).

Conclusions: Oral tamoxifen is an effective treatment for physiological gynaecomastia, especially for the lump type"


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys, was hoping id get some experienced heads answering.

Nobbylou: Did you do 20mg nolva from day one, or did you start with a higher dose like 40mg for day 1? Are you on cycle or was this all PCT? Thanks for response

Mars1960: Thanks for that, interesting study, do you happen to know what caused the gyno of the people in the study? and do you think that could effect the result?

How long would you recommend running the nolva for? if ive only got 3-4weeks left of my cycle would it be worth running it till PCT? my PCT is normally HCG, Nolva, Clomid, MT2, and this time round im gonna start running HGH


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, was hoping id get some experienced heads answering.
> 
> *Nobbylou: Did you do 20mg nolva from day one, or did you start with a higher dose like 40mg for day 1? Are you on cycle or was this all PCT? Thanks for response*
> 
> ...


Ran it @ 20mg ED mate, not on cycle, just taking it to ease the build up really, was advised to take the Nolva for 7-10 days to stop any rebound. Seems to be working.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

mate i would taper off letro very slowly, i ran it @ something small like 1.25mg eod and still got major gyno rebound after, in the end i ended up tapering off over 3-4 weeks then using 100mg or proviron about a week before i finished totally and touch wood im fine.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

LOCUST said:


> mate i would taper off letro very slowly, i ran it @ something small like 1.25mg eod and still got major gyno rebound after, in the end i ended up tapering off over 3-4 weeks then using 100mg or proviron about a week before i finished totally and touch wood im fine.


I ran 2.5mg ED for 4 weeks then dropped down a Quater of a Tab every 3 days, then went straight onto Nolva. all seems to be fine. It can however be tricky to taper down on tabs.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

i was using liquid letro, and stopped rather suddenly, my fault i suppose i was just extra cautios second time round, just be careful as its powerful stuff bros.


----------



## abomber (May 12, 2009)

why did you guys run the letro for 4 weeks? was 2 weeks not long enough to clear up gyno issues?


----------



## abomber (May 12, 2009)

also, what was your experience while on letro for the 4 weeks? 0 sex drive? achey joints? depression? anything else?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have bee on letro for 4-5 weeks now to get rid of my gyno from the tren and to dry out/contorl water during last 2 weeks of diet and first 2 weeks of rebound.

started at 1.25 per day for 2 weeks then went to 1.25mg eod. sex drive has been non existent since first week however no other sides i have noticed and my gyno has gone.


----------



## abomber (May 12, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> i have bee on letro for 4-5 weeks now to get rid of my gyno from the tren and to dry out/contorl water during last 2 weeks of diet and first 2 weeks of rebound.
> 
> started at 1.25 per day for 2 weeks then went to 1.25mg eod. sex drive has been non existent since first week however no other sides i have noticed and my gyno has gone.


you shrunk your gyno completely without even going up to 2.5mg???

how long has your gyno been formed? mines been 2 years from superdrol so i wonder if the letro is going to work


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mine was only their from running the tren mate. it usually comes within 1-2 weeks of starting tren it seems. if i stop the tren it has cleared itself up before but i didnt wanna stop the tren this time. from now on when i run tren i will run letro at 1.25mg eod from the start.

i will try aromasin instead next time tho as i would prefer to have in interest in my girlfriend lol


----------



## abomber (May 12, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> mine was only their from running the tren mate. it usually comes within 1-2 weeks of starting tren it seems. if i stop the tren it has cleared itself up before but i didnt wanna stop the tren this time. from now on when i run tren i will run letro at 1.25mg eod from the start.
> 
> i will try aromasin instead next time tho as i would prefer to have in interest in my girlfriend lol


my libido is already in the trash so i figure im going to go with the real deal (letro)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, was hoping id get some experienced heads answering.
> 
> Nobbylou: Did you do 20mg nolva from day one, or did you start with a higher dose like 40mg for day 1? Are you on cycle or was this all PCT? Thanks for response
> 
> ...


It was a study on pubescent gyno. I would run 20mg ED for 4 wks, you never know!! and as you want something for estro rebound, why not try it.


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> It was a study on pubescent gyno. I would run 20mg ED for 4 wks, you never know!! and as you want something for estro rebound, why not try it.


Thanks for reply. ive got loads of nolva lying around so might as well keep running it, i always run something like nolva on cycle anyway. Try and keep water down.



hilly2008 said:


> mine was only their from running the tren mate. it usually comes within 1-2 weeks of starting tren it seems. if i stop the tren it has cleared itself up before but i didnt wanna stop the tren this time. from now on when i run tren i will run letro at 1.25mg eod from the start.
> 
> i will try aromasin instead next time tho as i would prefer to have in interest in my girlfriend lol


My Gyno was caused by tren last year, it was shrunk with a good pct, but came back whilst running deca in my cycle this year, i wont run tren again, didnt agree with me, got a LOT of sides.



abomber said:


> also, what was your experience while on letro for the 4 weeks? 0 sex drive? achey joints? depression? anything else?


Yup! all the above! still capable of having sex but i went from thinking about sex all day, and having the ability to knock out 3x a day if my girlfriend wasnt about and i wasnt at work (work had an issue with me knocking out during work hours:laugh 2weeks into letro i had zero interest in sex, id get bored watching porn, and start thinking about something else. I still was capable of having sex with my gf, but i never rarely iniated it, and if i did initiate it, it was only to keep her happy i wasnt that fussed if we did it or not. Didnt have problems maintaing or achieving an erection, but just had zero interest in sex. My joints hurt first thing in the morning, and i ran the letro during prep for a contest so morning cardio was uncomfortable for the first 20mins. Depression: not really depression but i was feeling down anyway due to my contest diet, and it really just sucked the fun out of me, i became very unhappy, and had very little interest in training. HOwever did it work? hell yeah! drastically reduced my gyno to the stage where i look normal, i knew all the sides before i started so knew i was taking a risk and made an educated and informed decision which i stand by today.

Since finishing my contest prep and starting my rebound cycle where my test injections are nearly double what they where and accordingly my letro dose is reducing i already feel 100x better and ive got my horn back, which always makes me happy!


----------



## abomber (May 12, 2009)

South Champ Jnr said:


> Thanks for reply. ive got loads of nolva lying around so might as well keep running it, i always run something like nolva on cycle anyway. Try and keep water down.
> 
> My Gyno was caused by tren last year, it was shrunk with a good pct, but came back whilst running deca in my cycle this year, i wont run tren again, didnt agree with me, got a LOT of sides.
> 
> ...


A+ post

thanks for the info


----------

